# Prima installazione - Partizioni e Grub

## sgorg

Ciao a tutti!

Sono riuscito a rimediare un hard disk in più e ho deciso di provare ad installarci Gentoo, giusto per imparare qualcosa di più su come funziona il sistema operativo, ma avrei qualche domanda.

Sul "primo" hard disk ho installato debian lenny:

/dev/sda1 --> /boot ext2

/dev/sda2 --> /home ext3

/dev/sda3 --> /   ext3

/dev/sda5 --> swap

1) L'HD su cui vorrei installare gentoo è di 60Gb, che partizioni creo? Consigli sulle dimensioni? L'idea era quella di crearne una per /home, /var e / ma consigli sono bene accetti  :Smile: 

2) Grub lo devo reinstallare per forza o posso "adattarlo" aggiungendo qualche riga a manina?

3) Il processore del pc è un amd 5400x2, 2.8Ghz. 2Gb di ram. Quanto potrebbe impiegare a compilare? Ho letto qualcosa sul montare una partizione sulla ram per velocizzarla, ma non sono sicuro. 

Grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

allora se provieni da una debin credo ti troverai maluccio con la gentoo cmq utilizza la guida fatta a posta per l'installazione della tua gentoo,

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml

poi successivamente per quanto riguarda il grub basta che moddi direttamente quelo della debian e metti il dualboot o al massimo installa gentoo in virtuale con qemu o virtualbox e fai prima delle prove lì  :Wink: 

----------

## sgorg

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> allora se provieni da una debin credo ti troverai maluccio con la gentoo cmq utilizza la guida fatta a posta per l'installazione della tua gentoo,
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml
> 
> poi successivamente per quanto riguarda il grub basta che moddi direttamente quelo della debian e metti il dualboot o al massimo installa gentoo in virtuale con qemu o virtualbox e fai prima delle prove lì 

 

Ciao, grazie per la risposta.

L'handbook l'ho già guardato ed è fatto molto bene. Per le partizioni volevo un consiglio sulle proporzioni perchè non vorrei ritrovarmi tra 4 mesi a prendere a testate il muro per averne fatta una troppo piccola e via dicendo.

Per quanto riguarda i tempi, giusto per sapere quanto tempo il computer sarà occupato a compilare, almeno mi organizzo e magari lo lascio lavorare la notte

----------

## Onip

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> allora se provieni da una debin credo ti troverai maluccio con la gentoo 

 

evviva l'incoraggiamento...

@sgorg

ti lancio un'idea alternativa.

Perchè non condividi la home, la swap e la boot tra debian e gentoo?

L'unico caveat è che le versioni dei programmi abbiano configurazioni utente compatibili, ma questo dipende da cosa hai su debian e da cosa metterai in gentoo.

Per il resto considera che puoi partire ad installare gentoo direttamente dalla tua debian, montando le partizioni e facendo il chroot come descritto nell'handbook.

Per quanto riguarda i tempi:

installare un sistema "base", cioè sufficiente ad avere il boot ed una console non ti dovrebbe richiedere molto tempo, due\tre orette salvo problemi di configurazioni vari (ma potresti pensare ad usare genkernel e a "riciclare" alcune delle configurazioni che già hai su debian). Per il resto dei mattoni X, gnome, kde eccetera io ho un pc simile al tuo (p4 2,5Ghz) e quando devo fare un aggiornamento massiccio di solito procedo di notte.

----------

## k01

 *Onip wrote:*   

> io ho un pc simile al tuo (p4 2,5Ghz)

 

IMHO un pentium 4 da 2.5 GHz a prestazioni non è neanche la metà di un Athlon X2 da 2.8 GHz

----------

## Onip

Mi ero perso "Athlon X2" e avevo visto solo i gigahertz. meglio per lui  :Smile: 

----------

## sgorg

Grazie per le risposte.

La home preferirei tenerla separata, se mi dici che posso condividere senza problemi /boot ancora meglio  :Smile: 

In questi giorni mi documento per bene, anche perchè con debian non ho dovuto configurare molto, per questo voglio cimentarmi con gentoo: sono costretto ad imparare e la documentazione (non me ne vogliano gli altri) è chiarissima ed eccellente, trovi tutto 

Quindi come partizioni farei /home, /var e / 

Sembrerò ripetitivo  :Smile: , ma voi come mi consigliate di distribuire i 60 gida dell'HD?

----------

## k01

potresti fare

10/15 GB per /

5 GB per /var

e il resto tutto per /home

ma aspetta di sentire il parere anche di qualcun'altro più esperto, io solitamente tengo tutto in un'unica partizione, quindi non so precisamente lo spazio che occuperebbero singolarmente. comunque la soluzione che ti ha suggerito Onip di condividere home e boot con debian secondo me risulterebbe molto comoda

----------

## sgorg

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> potresti fare
> 
> 10/15 GB per /
> 
> 5 GB per /var
> ...

 

Lo so, infatti /boot la condivido, la home preferirei di no onde evitare qualsiasi tipo di problema, ho installato lenny proprio per essere sicuro di avere un sistema stabile e senza problemi

----------

## Xytovl

Con 5GB per /var forse non puoi compilare openoffice (c'è la versione openoffice-bin se vuoi). Usare partizioni separate è utile se ci sono dati che possono avere una certa importanza, home ne fa certamente parte, /var se ci tieni dei siti web per esempio, altrimenti mettila con il resto.

Se condividi la home tra due distribuzioni, non usare la stessa cartella di utente, altrimenti versioni diverse di software vorranno sovrascrivere la confingurazione e spesso non funziona se i file corrispondono a una versione più recente.

----------

## sgorg

 *Xytovl wrote:*   

> Con 5GB per /var forse non puoi compilare openoffice (c'è la versione openoffice-bin se vuoi). Usare partizioni separate è utile se ci sono dati che possono avere una certa importanza, home ne fa certamente parte, /var se ci tieni dei siti web per esempio, altrimenti mettila con il resto.
> 
> Se condividi la home tra due distribuzioni, non usare la stessa cartella di utente, altrimenti versioni diverse di software vorranno sovrascrivere la confingurazione e spesso non funziona se i file corrispondono a una versione più recente.

 

Sinceramente l'unico motivo per cui vorrei dividerle è per aumentare la sicurezza (così ho letto sulla guida all'hardening di debian). Comunque non c'è problema, nella home non ci metterei molti file, per cui posso tranquillamente aumentare lo spazio a /var

----------

## ago

avendo un disco da 60 gb io procederei a mettere una   /   e una swap senza installare grub ma modificando quello già esistente su altro disco  :Smile: 

Alla fine un'installazione di gentoo pesa circa meno di 5gb (per quello che installo io). Se poi hai esigenze particolari per mettere /var a parte ben venga  :Smile: 

----------

